# Powdered milk?



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I switched my babies over to whole cow's milk from the grocery store. Hubby asked me if powdered milk was ok to use (we are going through a lot of milk) because it might be cheaper to go with the powdered. I told him I didn't know, so I'd ask. (I don't know if we'd save money this way or not, but I have to ask because I told him I would.)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im sure you would save money, but I have yet to have one on powder that didnt get the runs and turn out like crap. I have heard people say nothing but good things about powdered milk, but I have a boy that needs a bottle he is sold, a girl that I want to keep she gets milk from the store. If you do go with powdered milk change over as slowly as you can, the slower the better


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have used the advantage brand, and the does match from land o lakes.... I didn't have a problem, and I have bottle fed 5 so far... The thing I did to eliminate the runs completely is I put probiotic powder in the 1st bottle of the day, and then I would also crush up a lactaid pill for the first bottle of the day. I'm not sure if was cheaper but I paid about 22 bucks for 8 lbs. If you do end up switching I would switch over slowly..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are talking about the human powdered milk, then no. That is not good.

You can get milk replacer but you need to buy a good one. The junk they sell at TSC is not good. It is my understanding that the Land O Lakes mentioned above is a good one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I too always have problems with replacer. They always get scours, or bloat with me. As soon as you mix it up, even if it's brand new, it smells sour. Almost lost a heifer calf to scours this year, and a kid to bloat.
I would at all costs, avoid replacer.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

No, I'm not talking about replacer. If I had been, I would have stated that. I just took them off replacer and put them on whole cow's milk (gradually of course) I mean human, powdered milk. It comes in a box, you mix it with water.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to agree with Janeen128. I have only used Does Match from land O Lakes and it has always been great. I never did the whole cows milk because I could not afford it. A gallon here is almost $4.00.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

montanadolphin said:


> No, I'm not talking about replacer. If I had been, I would have stated that. I just took them off replacer and put them on whole cow's milk (gradually of course) I mean human, powdered milk. It comes in a box, you mix it with water.


I think people thought you were switching from their Mom's milk....because you didn't mention what you were switching _from_. Personally, I wouldn't use human powdered milk at all.

How much longer will they be on milk?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I use meyenberg whole powdered goats milk, but it more expensive than cows milk. And my babies have all thrived on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, The human powder milk is not ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

agreed...powder milk is not good....


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, I had to ask. I don't like the taste of the stuff myself, so I'm glad I can't give it to them! LOL. 

NYGoatMom...They were on death's doorstep when I got them at 5 weeks old. Had been taken off milk. They are 8 weeks old, and since they were so malnourished, their growth is stunted...so I'm keeping them on milk for another month (at least). They also have hay, minerals, and baking soda at all times...and I let them browse some during the day (if it isn't raining). Their favorites are blackberry leaves and grape leaves


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Get a bag of calf manna, its not cheap but they dont need much. I have used it on anything that needs help from a orphan calf that I could not get to take a bottle but needed it to a old mare that had issues keeping weight on. It is worth every penny in the long run.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not only is the human milk not ok, the whole cows milk doesnt have enough in it either. That why you never hear someone say "I graphed some goats onto a cow and they grew fabulous". Not to mention as processed as store milk is, its not much better then water. How old are these goats? Are there any other goat farmers in your area that might be willing to work something out? Here we are always trying to find ways to use our extra milk. I currently have a post on craigslist looking for someone who would be willing to raise 2 calves, we would supply the milk for both and we get one of the calves at weaning. Cant sell goats milk here in washington even for animal use without be grade A so its kinda hard to find ways to use the milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with TDG~ I would think if at all possible to get them on fresh milk if they have been through so much...poor babies


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Not only is the human milk not ok, the whole cows milk doesnt have enough in it either. That why you never hear someone say "I graphed some goats onto a cow and they grew fabulous". Not to mention as processed as store milk is, its not much better then water. How old are these goats? Are there any other goat farmers in your area that might be willing to work something out? Here we are always trying to find ways to use our extra milk. I currently have a post on craigslist looking for someone who would be willing to raise 2 calves, we would supply the milk for both and we get one of the calves at weaning. Cant sell goats milk here in washington even for animal use without be grade A so its kinda hard to find ways to use the milk.


Curious...? Where are you in Washington? I know off the subject, but that caught my attention.. I would be able to help you with the calves, if its not far?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The human powdered milk is fat free. Kids need fat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Not only is the human milk not ok, the whole cows milk doesnt have enough in it either. That why you never hear someone say "I graphed some goats onto a cow and they grew fabulous". Not to mention as processed as store milk is, its not much better then water. How old are these goats? Are there any other goat farmers in your area that might be willing to work something out? Here we are always trying to find ways to use our extra milk. I currently have a post on craigslist looking for someone who would be willing to raise 2 calves, we would supply the milk for both and we get one of the calves at weaning. Cant sell goats milk here in washington even for animal use without be grade A so its kinda hard to find ways to use the milk.


Yes, store bought milk has pretty much no fat at all in it, they take it all out. You can't rasie anything too well on it. Unless you maybe buy the organic with the cream still on it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not to mention...they add sugar to 2 % and "fat free" or skim to make it have flavor....YUCK.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am located in the Tri Cities (Benton City). And I know where you are coming from montanadolphin. We sold a dozen does earlier this year and kept all the kids. For the first time ever in 20 years, we could not get one of the kids to take milk from any other source. Not from another doe on the milk stand/line. Not from a bottle or a lamb bar. For 2 weeks we tried but he refused. The only thing that saved him he was already eating some solids. This happened when he was a month old. And for the following month he ate nothing but a lil bit of grain but mostly alfalfa. Our alfalfa is better then any grain we could hope to buy.

And then outta the blue one day while I just brought in the lamb bar for the bottle babies he was penned with, he came over and mouthed the nipple. So I grabbed him, opened his mouth and put him on the nipple. It took 5 tries but then all of a sudden like a light coming on, he started to suck! Over the next couple of feedings I had to show him the nipple but he took right too it and within 2 days acted as if he were a bottle baby all along. But he too was stunted. Small and very course. He looked terrible. But over the next month of twice a day feedings (We feed twice a day and let the kids eat till they stop) he started to grow and slick out and by the time he was 3 months old he looked like a goat  Good enough that he ended up going with his brother and another boy to Fresno California as pack goats. Granted, he may never have the size needed but the buyer wanted him, so away he went.

The moral of the story is, if possible, pure good feed to em while you can. It really makes a big difference in terms of catching them up to normal growth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If whole cow's milk is what you can get, that is fine to use. I have used it and my kids grew just fine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't despair or second guess... This big boy was raised on cows milk.


So was this one...


And all of these...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Stick with whole cows milk...its what they are used to..been doing well on . I have always used it when my goats were dry and the kids do just fine..Keep the steady pace you are on...no need to mess with whats working..
there are many ideas of whats best...none are wrong...each suites their own needs..you are doing well with your girls..


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

dried people milk is skim milk so not good for kids they need the fat.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, I gotcha Cathy. I didn't _want_ to switch them to powdered (the kind human's drink, not replacer) because I was told by _many_ to put them on whole cow's milk, and they are gaining weight. I just had to ask because hubby brought it up...and I honestly didn't know the answer and wasn't going to lie and say "No, hun, they can't have powdered" until I knew for sure.

I'll take pics of them today to give ya an update. Both Caramel and Butterscotch have horns showing!


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

K, just got back inside from feeding them their first bottles of the day. Took some pics. My little snuggle bugs!

I am having a really hard time choosing which pics to attach, so I'm attaching them all...here, and the next post hehe  (I'm not a proud mama, no, not at all  )


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok, next round. Butterscotch has her face inside the pile of hay...picky eaters they are...I have to flip the hay pile around or they won't eat what's out on the edges. Turds. I made them a hay feeder that is inside their home, but they would rather jump up onto the platform Jimmy (my wonderful hubby) made them to sleep on. They never slept on it though, so I just piled some feed hay on it. *Now* they get up there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..they look great! Keep up the good work. those faces..Oh my goodness lol too sweet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very sweet....what breed are they?


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Boer cross. Long story, but when I asked the previous owners what they were crossed with, the guy said "billy". No lie. LOL. But based on the ears, we think they are crossed with nubian, but we can't be sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....well, anyway...they are adorable


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are looking good!!! They are soooo cute.... You've done a nice job with them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> They are looking good!!! They are soooo cute.... You've done a nice job with them


I should have said you are doing a nice job with them


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are doing great. Congratulations. 

WOW :applaud: He really said Billy for what they are crossed with? Wow. Is he a breeder? Please tell me no


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> They are doing great. Congratulations.
> 
> WOW :applaud: He really said Billy for what they are crossed with? Wow. Is he a breeder? Please tell me no


No lol...the guy I got them from (Paul) isn't a breeder. Paul got them from a farm who's owner died, and the son of the owner wasn't taking care of the goats, and stated to Paul that he pretty much was letting them fend for themselves cuz he "didn't have time for all these animals", including these newborn babies (at the time) who's mama rejected them. So Paul took them home. His wife told me when he came home with them, he said "I couldn't just leave them there to die". Paul's intentions were good, but he knew nothing about goats...I didn't either, but at least I have the common sense to look stuff up! Paul and his wife did not.

I asked him today if there was any way to find out exactly what they were crossed with, and he said that since the guy's dead, the answer is no. The son wouldn't know. So I'm left with guessing. I reckon I'll be able to get help here on this forum when they get older as to what they are crossed with. I really do think Nubian, though...the tips of their ears are turning forward and up. Also, when they call for "mama", they sound like "MooooooaaaaAAAAAAMMMMMMM" with the end getting higher pitched and louder. A friend of mine (who came over to give them their CD T shots) said that call definitely sounded Nubian. Maybe I'll record them close to feeding time and post it here. Y'all can hear what I'm trying to say LOL.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

montanadolphin said:


> No lol...the guy I got them from (Paul) isn't a breeder. Paul got them from a farm who's owner died, and the son of the owner wasn't taking care of the goats, and stated to Paul that he pretty much was letting them fend for themselves cuz he "didn't have time for all these animals", including these newborn babies (at the time) who's mama rejected them. So Paul took them home. His wife told me when he came home with them, he said "I couldn't just leave them there to die". Paul's intentions were good, but he knew nothing about goats...I didn't either, but at least I have the common sense to look stuff up! Paul and his wife did not.
> 
> I asked him today if there was any way to find out exactly what they were crossed with, and he said that since the guy's dead, the answer is no. The son wouldn't know. So I'm left with guessing. I reckon I'll be able to get help here on this forum when they get older as to what they are crossed with. I really do think Nubian, though...the tips of their ears are turning forward and up. Also, when they call for "mama", they sound like "MooooooaaaaAAAAAAMMMMMMM" with the end getting higher pitched and louder. A friend of mine (who came over to give them their CD T shots) said that call definitely sounded Nubian. Maybe I'll record them close to feeding time and post it here. Y'all can hear what I'm trying to say LOL.


I agree with the having Nubian in them, because my kinder (Nubian/Pygmy mix) makes that same sound...... I know what your talking about LOL!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I'm very new to goats but....if they were Boer/Nubian...wouldn't the ears be down....not out? They surely look Nubian mix to me...but I'm not sure about the Boer part....


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Their ears are down, but the tips are out


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, must just be the pics...they remind me of my Kinders ears...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, must just be the pics...they remind me of my Kinders ears...


I kinda thought so too nygoatmom, they do look like kinder ears.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the video I took this afternoon at lunch time. Sorry about the shakiness...I was walking while recording!! You can hear Caramel scream "MoooooaaaaAAAAAAAM!" a few seconds into the video.THAT is what I'm talking about LOL. And, you can see how they "bounce off the walls" when they hear me. I'm so afraid they are going to hurt themselves!!!!


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I kinda thought so too nygoatmom, they do look like kinder ears.


I just looked at the pics, and now I see what you are saying...they aren't flat against their faces, but kinda stick out a little bit. That's what you mean, right? If so, then yes, they do stick out a bit...but the tips curve out and up a tiny bit. I don't know much at all about goats, so y'all tell me!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my Kinder...a Kinder is a Nubian/Pygmy cross. Notice the coloration on her ears...like a Nubian? She is smaller than a Nubian but bigger than a Pygmy or ND


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's what their ears look like without them looking up but looking straight ahead instead: EDIT TO ADD...this pic was from the day after I got them home...they were 5 weeks old. They are two months now, but I don't have any pics of them at eye level.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are my Nubians ears...

I'd say yours are Nubians mixed with something different than Boer,, but I am new to this too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

First of all they sound like my kinders, yep that is the sound By the way how did you post a video on here... For some reason I couldn't post mine.... I did a YouTube video of my buck sounding like a growling cat, but I couldn't get it to post here... Just curious....

Here are pics of my 2 doe kinders (first generation) and my kinder buck 3rd generation) I'm kinda wondering if what you have is kinder/boar mixes since kinders are Nubian/Pygmy mix....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd love to see eye level pics of them now...if I remember correctly, my kids ears stood out more as they grew...


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

SIGH. I have no idea. I just know what I was told...that they were Boer crosses. Beats the heck outta me. For argument's sake, I'm just gonna start sayin' I have a couple of mutts :whatgoat: LOL

As for the video, there is a button where you type your quick reply...left of the image button (kinda looks like a mini earth with a paper clip under it). You just put the url in there when you click that. My video post actually has two links...the one you can see says youtube. The picture is actually clickable and takes you to the same video that's on my photobucket.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd love to see eye level pics of them now...if I remember correctly, my kids ears stood out more as they grew...


I'll take some tomorrow. It's dark out now and my camera won't focus right. I'll take the pics at breakfast time in the morning


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...will look for them....don't feel bad...I was sold my buck as a "pure pygmy"....well he's not and it threw my whole plan off....I was going to raise1st gen kinders and second....but he's crossed with Fainter. 

Since I feel more for the animal than my "plan" I don't wanna re-sell because he is getting used to us now and he was pretty feral at first. I think he's comfortable here...so he stays, and I sell mixed up mutts....LOL


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok, just took these at morning bottle time


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok, so based on the ears, what do y'all think??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The ears aren't floppy enough to be Boer and Nubian. Maybe Saanen and Boer


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm gonna say Saanen/Nubian.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It does look like you have Boer crosses. Probably crossed with Alpine or Saanan. Doesn't really matter, the fact is you have cute goats.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I will vote with Nygoatmom Whatever mixture they are they are adorable and may I say thriving to beat the band!! You are doing great with them!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, thank you for your tip to post a video on here It worked


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im seeing boar / alpine


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL y'all...so many different opinions, I'm sticking with "they're mutts"! 

By the way, I just weighed the "mutts" today...to fill those of you in that don't know the background of my babies, they came to me skinny as can be. Butterscotch weighed 9 1/2 pounds and Caramel was 8 1/2 pounds. That was on June 18th when they were 5 weeks old. I've weighed them twice more (before today) since then, and they've been slowly gaining. Last weigh-in (July 9th) put Butterscotch at 13 1/2 pounds and Caramel at 11 1/2 pounds.
Today Butterscotch weighs 17 pounds and Caramel is 14 1/2. Butterscotch has gained 3 1/2 pounds in ten days, and 7 1/2 in a month. Caramel: 3 pounds in ten days and 6 pounds in a month.

I hope that's good!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I would says mixes


----------

